# CVE-2020-8758: Intel AMT & ISM

## CaptainBlood

Intel advisory

Wikipedia

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Wed Sep 09, 2020 3:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CaptainBlood

Not meant to cover the OP CVEs:

```
app-admin/mei-amt-check-0_p20170515::gentoo
```

may at least help  to evaluate attack surface.

```
 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   Need to activate INTEL_MEI_ME to run the tool
```

Usage: TLDR: Github

Some bios may allow to disable AMT.

My low end desktop does, IIRC.

No idea if any power consumption impact.

Untested yet, since waiting forthcoming reboot to check bios & select MEI activated kernel.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Just an FYI, if you're going to start threads like this then give more than a link in the original post, a little description would be nice.

----------

## CaptainBlood

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

> Some bios may allow to disable AMT.
> 
> My low end desktop does, IIRC.

 Actually looks like is doesn't.

Anyhow, here's:

```
amd64 ~ # mei-amt-check 

Error: Management Engine refused connection. This probably means you don't have AMT

```

Either I may have missed something in kernel config, 

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support

----------

